# OT: dictionaire allemand

## meyerm

Je sais, que c'est un petit peut off-topic, mais je cherche une bonne dictionaire allemand<->francais. Est-ce-qu'il y a une bonne programme (kde etait parfait) ou peut-etre une website comme dict.leo.org en francais?

Merci beaucoup!

Marcel

----------

## fmalabre

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Je sais, que c'est un petit peut off-topic, mais je cherche une bonne dictionaire allemand<->francais. Est-ce-qu'il y a une bonne programme (kde etait parfait) ou peut-etre une website comme dict.leo.org en francais?

 

C'est encore plus off-topic, mais sous KDE il y a une applet qui est un dictionnaire US. C'est super pratique.

Un truc similaire existe-t-il pour traduire une langue en une autre? Un peu a la facon Babylon (http://www.babylon.com)...

Ca interreserait quelqu'un de commencer un tel projet?

On pourrait utiliser les dictionnaires de Babylon peut-etre, je crois qu'ils sont gratuits...

----------

## meyerm

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> C'est encore plus off-topic, mais sous KDE il y a une applet qui est un dictionnaire US. C'est super pratique.

 

Hmm, j'utilise KSteak pour anglais<->allemand. Tu pourrais telecharger ksteak sur http://www.der-fritz.de/ksteak/. (avec http://www.tm.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/~razi/steak/steak.html ).

----------

## fmalabre

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Hmm, j'utilise KSteak pour anglais<->allemand.

 

C'est genial, je ne connaissais pas ce prog.

C'est exactement ce que je voudrais, mais pour francais/anglais.

Deja vu ca quelque part?

----------

## fmalabre

Que pensez d'un prog comme KSteak qui utiliserait http://www.freewaresite.com/onldict/fre.html comme dictionaire?

----------

## dioxmat

au passage, c moche (c du tk :), mais c'est mieux que rien : ding

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~fri/ding/ . ya un dico anglais francais, francais anglais, et plein d'autres :)

----------

